# Corid Milk Withdrawal time



## BlessedWithGoats (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi everyone!

How long after a doe has been given Corid (9.6% liquid form) is the milk safe to drink?

Thanks!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 18, 2016)

Are you giving this to an adult doe in milk?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jul 18, 2016)

Yes, I have four that I'm milking, all over a year old.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 18, 2016)

Are they showing symptoms of cocci?
It is unusual for an adult to have more than a few cocci.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jul 18, 2016)

No, not that I've seen. One of my kids has it though, and I'm trying to help prevent the others from getting it.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 18, 2016)

I can't find anything official on using Corid for lactating animals since adults usually don't have cocci. One site said that you can't drink it for the rest of the lactation but that is the vet supplied CYA answer. Meat withholding is one day and milk is usually shorter but I don't think you will find a definitive answer to this.

But this is from some pretty big names and they say 48 hours. Look for Amprolium, that's the chemical name

www2.luresext.edu/goats/training/Goatmeds.pdf


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 18, 2016)

I found this  - says 2 days
https://cherokee.ces.ncsu.edu/wp-co...rs-Withdrawal-Times-Table-11-27-13.pdf?fwd=no


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jul 18, 2016)

Okay, thank you both!


----------



## babsbag (Jul 19, 2016)

Personally I wouldn't treat the does. Many of my kids get it every year and my adults never do. They seem to have an immunity as an adult. Not always, but most of the time.


----------

